# Christ and "Father"



## AV1611 (Aug 27, 2007)

When Christ (the second person of the trinity manifest in the flesh) prayed to "Father" who did he pray to. Was it the first person of the trinity or was it to the triune God?



Oops...just realised this is in the epistles section...appologies


----------



## py3ak (Aug 27, 2007)

I would say the First Person of the Trinity: Juan 14:16 distinguishes Christ, Father and Comforter, in the context of Jesus praying.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 27, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> When Christ (the second person of the trinity manifest in the flesh) prayed to "Father" who did he pray to. Was it the first person of the trinity or was it to the triune God?



Jesus always spoke in terms of praying to the Father - the first Person of the Trinity. Of course, I would assume that, due to the perichoretic nature of the Godhead, that the Holy Spirit was also privy to what the Son had to say to the Father.


----------

